# Shed is getting full....Raleigh Motus ladies



## gbb (17 Nov 2018)

So having treated myself to the Crossfire, my wife had mused the idea of an e bike long before I did so we've been mulling over what, when etc etc. She liked the look of the Pendleton Somerby ebike...meh, it's a Bafang front hub, ok for what she would use it for but it's (In my eyes) budget, basic. Nothing wrong with that but I'm a believer in getting the best you can reasonably afford.
We were passing Terry Wright cycles in Pboro...lets have gander.
Like me when I saw my former Bianchi, she knew I wanted it..i knew she wanted the Motus even though it's considerably more expensive than we started out thinking....but, a 0% finance package....no brainer. I could maybe find it cheaper but today they had the one she wanted...job done.
7 speed, Shimano disc brakes, Bosch Active Line mid drive, 300Wh battery and in a deep bronze...i gotta say, I'm really happy for her.
We went out tonight and bearing in mind she's never ridden one, I asked, can you feel the motor kicks in ?
No, it's tremendously smooth and quiet, in fact almost silent. My Suntour job is good but the Bosch appears quieter, delivers the power smoother and will undoubtedly be better quality.
Like the Crossfire, the one thing I feel, is the build quality, the whole thing feels solid, the wheels are super smooth, it's well made.
Therez plenty of vids and photos on the net so I won't post any yet...but suffice to say, she's a happy lady.


----------



## Cycleops (18 Nov 2018)

I hope you've got a good lock on that shed!


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Nov 2018)

The Active Line motor you have is the latest Bosch motor.

It's a bit smaller and quieter than the older version, not so powerful, but that translates into better battery life.

Just the job for a relatively flat area or for someone who doesn't want loads of assist.


----------



## gbb (26 Nov 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> The Active Line motor you have is the latest Bosch motor.
> 
> It's a bit smaller and quieter than the older version, not so powerful, but that translates into better battery life.
> 
> Just the job for a relatively flat area or for someone who doesn't want loads of assist.


Ironically, bearing in mind my wife has never shied away from short distance commuting and has had good use out of bikes over the years.,...but she's no enthusiast. So I'm putting her bike away tonight and remarked...
'Hey, what's going on, you've been riding in turbo mode ' 
She replied...
'Mind your own business, it's my bike, I'll ride it in turbo if I want to, it only took me 5 minutes to get home the other day ' 
'Yebbut, you'll get far less miles to a charge'
'So what ? '


----------



## Arthur down the shed (27 Nov 2018)

Due to my 71 yr old knees I recently brought a Raleigh Motus but with a 400watt battery. It's superb and with frugal use of the assist I'm getting up to 70 miles on one charge. This means I can once again go out on some favourite rides, get a good workout (for me), and arrive home after a day out tired as opposed to feeling exhausted, and happy.

Best thing I've brought in years. If you're thinking of an ebike, go for it.


----------



## rivers (2 Dec 2018)

My wife has a Captus, which is the same frame as a Motus. Not sure of any other differences. She loves it and rides it as much as she can. Commutes 4 days/week on it and have massive panniers to take most of her kit with her.


----------

